

The 9/11 Tapes (Great Presentation of Audio Material) - ugh
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/09/08/nyregion/911-tapes.html

======
ugh
I submit this not because of the story it tells (which, while breaking my
heart, is clearly off-topic for Hacker News) but for the presentation.

The New York Times does a terrific job when it comes to presenting
information. They could have just embedded a standard audio player but they
did not. They present the audio in a way that makes it accessible even if you
have little time. It’s possible to skip around effortlessly and you never lose
sight of the big picture. They are also not shy to use new web technologies
when possible. This particular page works on my iPad without a hitch.

This is one of many examples where the New York Times really shows that they
are able to find new and better ways of presenting information.

------
mattdeboard
I am so overloaded with 9/11 coverage I don't even want to click it. Really
looking forward to Monday, 9/12, so I can go back to the old life, where I am
only reminded of the impact of 9/11 two or three times a week, instead of two
or three times a day.

~~~
againwiththemoz
Seriously? I had no idea it was even the 10th anniversary until your piteous
reply.

------
huhtenberg
Not to flame, but a genuine question - so _was_ there a plane that hit
Pentagon? All released photos were odd and ambiguous at best.

~~~
michaels0620
Should explain things adequately for anyone interested.

[http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/military/news/deb...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/military/news/debunking-911-myths-
pentagon)

*EDIT: Hit submit too soon...

